

Servies – a bash micro-framework - minond
https://github.com/minond/servies

======
yzzxy
This seems dangerous. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it incredibly unsafe
to run most standard nix packages on untrusted inputs?

~~~
minond
I don't 100% understand what you mean by "untrusted inputs" (http?), but you
are correct in assuming something like this is dangerous.

I didn't really write it with the intent of using it for a real project, or
for someone else to do so, but just as a project to become a little more
familiar with bash.

